# Range Rover in a day - Light Correction Detail - Rupes LHR 15E Test Drive!!



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Today's booking was a Range Rover Sport in metallic black. The car was booked in for a single day Light Correction Detail, so the aim was to do what I could with the swirly paint in the space of a single day, concentrating specifically on the exterior of the vehicle and then to also lay down some strong protection on the recently refurbished wheels and the paintwork. On to the detail...

A few before pics...

Paste residue from the recently fitted tyres:


DSC08105 by RussZS, on Flickr

Exhaust in need of some attention:


DSC08106 by RussZS, on Flickr

General dirt and grime on the paintwork:


DSC08107 by RussZS, on Flickr

Quite mucky arches:


DSC08108 by RussZS, on Flickr

Firstly the wheels, tyres, calipers and arches were dealt with.

Wheel before:


DSC08109 by RussZS, on Flickr

The wheel was pressure rinsed to remove as much of the loose dirt and brake dust as possible before making physical contact with the wheel:


DSC08114 by RussZS, on Flickr

AutoSmart's excellent Smart Wheels mixed 10:1 with water was then applied liberally to the wheels, tyres and arches:


DSC08115 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08118 by RussZS, on Flickr

The Smart Wheels was agitated with various brushes.

EZ Detail Brush on the rear of the wheels:


DSC08119 by RussZS, on Flickr

Largest of the wheel woolies on the arches:


DSC08120 by RussZS, on Flickr

Valet Pro brushes used on wheels faces, calipers and tyres:


DSC08121 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08122 by RussZS, on Flickr

Then rinsed.

Next the car was pre-foamed using Bilt Hamber's Auto Foam and hand washed with Zaino's Z7:


DSC08123 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08125 by RussZS, on Flickr

The more intricate areas were worked with a Valet Pro brush and AutoSmart's G101:


DSC08127 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08128 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08130 by RussZS, on Flickr

After hand washing with CarPro Wash Mitt and Zaino Z7:


DSC08131 by RussZS, on Flickr

Tardis was then used to safely remove the tar deposits present on the paintwork and arches:


DSC08132 by RussZS, on Flickr

IronX was then used to safely remove fallout from the paintwork. This was followed up with Auto Finesse Clay and Valet Pro Citrus Bling, which removed any remaining contamination:


DSC08133 by RussZS, on Flickr

The car was then dried with Uber Drying Towel and Aeolus 901 Drier:


DSC08135 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08136 by RussZS, on Flickr

After assessing the paint with various lighting and a PDG to assess thickness and any areas of concern, I unboxed my new toy - the Rupes LHR15E. I won't go into too much detail on my thoughts of this new DA just yet but happy to say already that I'm VERY impressed with how well this performed today.

Some correction pictures:


DSC08137 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08138 by RussZS, on Flickr

Under Halide:


DSC08139 by RussZS, on Flickr

Passenger side front door:


DSC08145 by RussZS, on Flickr

Before:


DSC08152 by RussZS, on Flickr

After:


DSC08154 by RussZS, on Flickr

Before:


DSC08158 by RussZS, on Flickr

After:


DSC08162 by RussZS, on Flickr

I finished up with Finish Kare 1000P on the wheels, along with the new Blackfire Tyre Dressing on the tyres:


DSC08164 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08165 by RussZS, on Flickr

Impressive finish:


DSC08168 by RussZS, on Flickr

The paintwork received a CarPro Eraser Wipedown, which was followed up with Zaino's Z2 Sealant and Zaino Z8:


DSC08196 by RussZS, on Flickr

Finally, some afters - please note that on some the exhausts hadn't been polished, which were of course completed afterwards.


DSC08171 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08174 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08180 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08184 by RussZS, on Flickr

My poor Golf hasn't had any love in a while!


DSC08185 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08189 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08191 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08194 by RussZS, on Flickr

Thanks for reading! I'll post up a specific thread around the LHR 15E but feel free to ask if you have any questions. Next up a Performance Blue Focus ST 


DSC08203 by RussZS, on Flickr

Russ.


----------



## Toby453 (Apr 12, 2012)

Very tidy job XD


----------



## JMB (Apr 23, 2009)

Nothing short of stunning, you know if I couldn't use a machine polisher you would be getting my custom ;-)...


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Nice work Russ looks great now.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Looking good there Russ, I also had a Range Rover Sport in today and used the LHR 15 on that too... 

Great Finish you have got on it too, I bet the owner was happy!


----------



## andrewone (May 11, 2011)

Great job Russ, looks stunning!!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Toby453 said:


> Very tidy job XD


Thank you 



JMB said:


> Nothing short of stunning, you know if I couldn't use a machine polisher you would be getting my custom ;-)...


That's a huge compliment John, really appreciate that mate and the feeling is mutual! I may have a job for you actually, I'll message you on FB.



AaronGTi said:


> Nice work Russ looks great now.


Thanks as always mate 



Johnnyopolis said:


> Looking good there Russ, I also had a Range Rover Sport in today and used the LHR 15 on that too...
> 
> Great Finish you have got on it too, I bet the owner was happy!


Cheers John! He seemed very pleased indeed and said it'll ve coming back in 6 months time which is great! I've not used Z2 in a while, forgotten how quick and easy it is. Z8... :argie:

Russ.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there matey :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Really superb finish Russ :thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Nice job Dude. Rupes are the dogs danglies. Been on a TT all week and doing the sides was a breeze with the rotary. Finishing with the DA was awsome.

Nice reflections not much peel in that big beast.

That correction in a day is awsome on a big beast. With the new stuff on the market you don't need 3 days on a car.


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Knew you would hook this up Russ! Nice one,great work.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

DMH-01 said:


> Great job there matey :thumb:


Thank you 



Racer said:


> Really superb finish Russ :thumb:


Thanks Rui, massive compliment coming from you 



Mirror Finish Details said:


> Nice job Dude. Rupes are the dogs danglies. Been on a TT all week and doing the sides was a breeze with the rotary. Finishing with the DA was awsome.
> 
> Nice reflections not much peel in that big beast.
> 
> That correction in a day is awsome on a big beast. With the new stuff on the market you don't need 3 days on a car.


Totally agree Steve. Sure it's a long single day and doesn't include interior etc but I don't see how the finish could have been improved much had I spent 3 days on it. I have couple of details booked in across 2 days but this includes interior, engine bay and a coating. 1 day is plenty for these enhancement/light corrections.

Russ.


----------



## TheMattFinish (Jul 17, 2011)

Lovely finish Russ


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Fantastic as always Russ, I would say this new system would be king for the sticky paint!


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

A great result on a big car, a fantastic job, going back for another look......


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Looks fantastic, especially for a one day job Russ. What pads/ polish? Have one coming in soon for correction and Ceramishield


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

cotter said:


> Looks fantastic, especially for a one day job Russ. What pads/ polish? Have one coming in soon for correction and Ceramishield


Id also like to know what polish and pads u used matey. Looks as the young ones say, lush


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Very nice work as usual Russ , owner must be well chuffed:thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Excellent Job Russ , how did you find the Rupes LHR 15E ?
It has less throw than it's bigger brother but more power !

Flex territory 

Mario*


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Great work there Russ :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Stunning work Russ, Been eyeing up the Rupes rotary all week surely it will be just as good as the da?


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

That's a superb job!


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Impressive transformation in a very tight timeframe. Great end result Russ:thumb: Java Black is one hell of a colour when its brought to life:argie:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Very nice.

Is this an 'Autobiography' version?


----------



## shuggett (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi Russ,
Hope your keeping well.

You must be working very long days, I could never get the same amount of work done in a day as you do. Fair play to you.

Keep up the good work Russ.

Steve


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2012)

Good job. Nice finish.
Wouldn't it be great if you got a quid for every product name you mentioned too! You'd be rolling in it by now. :lol:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Awesome as always mate

I've been at Russ's unit today and there's a lovely shiny Blue ST :thumb:

Looks as good in the flesh as it does in the photos so anyone thinking he uses camera tricks is WRONG. He even pulled it out in the sun and we looked around it for ten minutes and it looks cracking.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Great work again!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Eurogloss said:


> *Excellent Job Russ , how did you find the Rupes LHR 15E ?
> It has less throw than it's bigger brother but more power !
> 
> Flex territory
> ...


Hi Mario,

I've not used the Flex to compare against unfortunately but the LHR15E is certainly a very welcome addition to my arsenal of machines! Have you tried the 21E?

Russ.



VW Golf-Fan said:


> Very nice.
> 
> Is this an 'Autobiography' version?


If I'm honest I don't know, I'll find out for you.



mattthomas said:


> Lovely finish Russ


Thank you 



Adrian Convery said:


> Fantastic as always Russ, I would say this new system would be king for the sticky paint!


Certainly seems so - thank you 



Titanium Htail said:


> A great result on a big car, a fantastic job, going back for another look......


Thank you 



cotter said:


> Looks fantastic, especially for a one day job Russ. What pads/ polish? Have one coming in soon for correction and Ceramishield


I used a few different ones as I was playing around with the new machine, I'll do a more indepth write up elsewhere.



deegan1979 said:


> Id also like to know what polish and pads u used matey. Looks as the young ones say, lush


Thank you 



bigslippy said:


> Very nice work as usual Russ , owner must be well chuffed:thumb:


Thanks matey 



Demetri said:


> Great work there Russ :thumb:


Cheers :thumb:



Scrim-1- said:


> Stunning work Russ, Been eyeing up the Rupes rotary all week surely it will be just as good as the da?


Just different - depends on the paint as to which you'd use. I prefer a rotary on softer paints and for finishing down.



Bill58 said:


> That's a superb job!


Thank you 



slrestoration said:


> Impressive transformation in a very tight timeframe. Great end result Russ:thumb: Java Black is one hell of a colour when its brought to life:argie:


Cheers Nick - I did forget to ask which colour black it was  Have you tried the 15E?



shuggett said:


> Hi Russ,
> Hope your keeping well.
> 
> You must be working very long days, I could never get the same amount of work done in a day as you do. Fair play to you.
> ...


Hi Steve - well thanks but very busy - could really do with a break/holiday! It is hard work in a day but it helps me sleep well at night 



CleanMe said:


> Good job. Nice finish.
> Wouldn't it be great if you got a quid for every product name you mentioned too! You'd be rolling in it by now. :lol:


I wish!! Thank you...



Concours Car Care said:


> Awesome as always mate
> 
> I've been at Russ's unit today and there's a lovely shiny Blue ST :thumb:
> 
> Looks as good in the flesh as it does in the photos so anyone thinking he uses camera tricks is WRONG. He even pulled it out in the sun and we looked around it for ten minutes and it looks cracking.


Haha, thanks Lee  ST did look good in the sun!!



Zetec-al said:


> Great work again!


Cheers


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Looking very nice :thumb:.


----------



## Giobart (Mar 23, 2011)

An amazing result for a day of work, nice!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic work..now looks amazing:thumb:


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Very nice work.
I like your work and write up very much! You are my favorite detailer:thumb:
Have you already tried Wolf's Hardbody? Does it reduce washing swirls like Cquartz?

I have notice that you like more these traditional sealant than these new nano or "super" ceramic sealant. Am I right?


----------



## Kane. (Feb 5, 2011)

Great work, Russ


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Great work as usual with cracking finish mate :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

sm81 said:


> Very nice work.
> I like your work and write up very much! You are my favorite detailer:thumb:
> Have you already tried Wolf's Hardbody? Does it reduce washing swirls like Cquartz?
> 
> I have notice that you like more these traditional sealant than these new nano or "super" ceramic sealant. Am I right?


Thank you - very, very kind words indeed! 

Not tried Hard Body yet but about to order some from Clean Your Car, so will post thoughts up when I have them.

I do use coatings but only when the customer wants them. I have a BMW M3 booked in soon for a 2 day full correction with Opti Coat 2.0 

Thanks all - feedback very much appreciated!

Russ.


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Looks great. Love the finish Z2 gives


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Thats nice correction work there from yourself Russ, the Range Rover looks excellent in the sunlight, this new machine looks the business :thumb:


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Russ, you've created an awesome finish there - they're a massive car so what you've achieved in that time frame is immense!

The metallic fleck is truly scintillating!!

Possibly my favourite of your write ups :thumb:


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Looking good fella! Think my next buy will be the new DA Machine 

Keep it up

ATB
Nick


----------



## leemckenna (Oct 11, 2011)

nice work russ


----------



## puppag (Dec 14, 2011)

Great job mucka, very nice!


----------



## Ashtra (Oct 17, 2007)

stunning mate


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

superb mate.

a review on the machine and polish / pads would be super dooper  seems like another new thing has arrived, that eveyone needs :lol:


----------



## dickyt (Jun 1, 2010)

Nice work again Russ, it still amazes me what you can achieve in a day especially on such a large car - I bet the roof was fun? You have worked your magic on the Black paint, it really sparkles & shows of the metallic flake - I bet the owner was very pleased. Shame about the lack of Tesco shot's, it looks quite a beast especially with the black wheels & would have made a good "mood" shot - that's the extra benefit of having you detail your car, you get some cracking photos afterwards....it's like a free photoshoot!


----------



## Escort God (Feb 23, 2009)

wow turly stunning

immense flake popping from the paint aswell


----------



## Mailman (Jan 28, 2010)

stunning!! looks amazing!


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Good job getting that big ole beast done in a day:thumb::thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work Russ


----------



## .Z.R. (Apr 18, 2012)

Brilliant work! How many hours did this roughly take?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

.Z.R. said:


> Brilliant work! How many hours did this roughly take?


I would say around 15 hours in total 

Thanks all! 

Russ.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Russ, do you have two man team, do you polish first with the machine with a aggressive cut, such as a hard cut so it shifts the swirl marks fast, and the other guy follows you round, refining the paint.

A days worth of transformation is hard, you have to be going like super sonic speed, or working in the garage over night till morning.


----------



## lisaclio (Sep 6, 2008)

nice job


----------



## J W (Jul 26, 2012)

Great job


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Spot on my man cracking work.


----------



## Palmer02 (Jul 7, 2012)

Awesome job


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Trip tdi said:


> Russ, do you have two man team, do you polish first with the machine with a aggressive cut, such as a hard cut so it shifts the swirl marks fast, and the other guy follows you round, refining the paint.
> 
> A days worth of transformation is hard, you have to be going like super sonic speed, or working in the garage over night till morning.





lisaclio said:


> nice job





J W said:


> Great job





Soul Hudson said:


> Spot on my man cracking work.





Palmer02 said:


> Awesome job


Thanks all 

Trip I do all of the polishing :thumb:


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

awsome work.
what causes the top coat to do that ( go cloudy / foggy)?
i.e swirls from poor wash techinque


----------



## dekerf1996 (Sep 9, 2008)

Wow that is a cracking turnaround in a day

Some work on a large car so quickly


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks all 

This car is now up for sale if anybody is interested?

I'll post a specific ad in the relevant section later tonight.


----------

